# ARISTO CARS



## danielr49 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have some Aristo heavyweight coaches. I need to take them apart to get some figures inside.
How much of a job and about how many screws need to be removed?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have several pages on the Aristo HWs...

This one is on disassembly:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...isassembly* 


Regards, Greg


----------

